# 2005 Dodge brake wiring schematic



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

If your vehicle isnt equipped with a tow package you may not have the wire back there. Plus they arent on their own isolated fuses to protect the truck from trailer wiring problems and dimming due to load and length of wires. You may have to find the wire up front and run back.


----------



## dwallace (Sep 7, 2007)

*All set*

Thanks for the reply. I did have it right. My original tester must have been faulty. I hooked a 12V test light to the circuit and watched the light dim and brighten when the manual slide lever on the brake controller was used. Hooked up, and ready to roll.


----------

